# Unknown Plant ID



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Just got this plant recently, and I was curious what it was.



Picture is a little low quality (taken with my camera phone), but I can get more if needed.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I can't tell from that photo.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

This may help more



I've included a tape measure to give a sense of scale.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I think that it is HM (Hemianthus micranthemoides). Does it have 3 or 4 leaves per node?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with jrs, HM it be - looks like mine


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the ID, is it possible to grow this plant as a carpet?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes as long as you have sufficient light. If you dont, it will grow but will grow vertical. 

This is the best plant for sculpting and making bushes that I am aware of.


----------

